# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Htc/htc Desire

## gt2xf

Pershnetje te ngrofta!

Thashe ta hap i tem ktu se nuk ka per telefona (mendos te hapet nje ne vete).
Kam ka 2 muj qe kam blejt i HTC Desire.
Me thon te drejten me pelqen shume ene spo hy ma as ke dy desktopat e ke laptopi qe kam ne shpi.......
Vjen e-maili (se i kam krejt ne google accounts) ene frrap me lajmeron.
Ene OS 2.2 Froyo e murem i update se kishim 2.1 me te knaq zemren....ma i shpejte me i mire dhe te lejon me instalu ne SD Card.....po ashtu i kam fute i Kingston 16 GB qi e mura n'amerike se osht ma lire anej...
Kam instalu shume aplikime nder keto Copilot per krejt dunjane, ene navigonin e testova por nuk osht i mire sa GPS e tjere , pra nuk osht version i mire per android. e provova por nuk te lejon me navigu nga i shtet ke tjetri pavarsisht se ka harten e evropes krejt....

A ka kush nai pershtypje apo perhapje se i perket HTC te qese ke kjo tema....

I gjo tjeter qi desha me thone e mshtes Uke Topallin qe e urren iPhone....une i urrej Apple products ma shume se Uka sidomos Stev Jobs kur del me prezantu "produktet" e tij.....qi duhet me i vu natriban me ju punu antena.....hahaha

I gjo tjeter qi desha me thone e mshtes Uke Topallin qe e urren iPhone....une i urrej Apple products ma shume se Uka sidomos Stev Jobs kur del me prezantu "produktet" e tij.....

----------


## gt2xf

Pershnetje te ngrofta!

Thashe ta hap i tem ktu se nuk ka per telefona (mendos te hapet nje ne vete).
Kam ka 2 muj qe kam blejt i HTC Desire.
Me thon te drejten me pelqen shume ene spo hy ma as ke dy desktopat e ke laptopi qe kam ne shpi.......
Vjen e-maili (se i kam krejt ne google accounts) ene frrap me lajmeron.
Ene OS 2.2 Froyo e murem i update se kishim 2.1 me te knaq zemren....ma i shpejte me i mire dhe te lejon me instalu ne SD Card.....po ashtu i kam fute i Kingston 16 GB qi e mura n'amerike se osht ma lire anej...
Kam instalu shume aplikime nder keto Copilot per krejt dunjane, ene navigonin e testova por nuk osht i mire sa GPS e tjere , pra nuk osht version i mire per android. e provova por nuk te lejon me navigu nga i shtet ke tjetri pavarsisht se ka harten e evropes krejt....

A ka kush nai pershtypje apo perhapje se i perket HTC te qese ke kjo tema....

I gjo tjeter qi desha me thone e mshtes Uke Topallin qe e urren iPhone....une i urrej Apple products ma shume se Uka sidomos Stev Jobs kur del me prezantu "produktet" e tij.....qi duhet me i vu natriban me ju punu antena.....hahaha

----------


## gt2xf

HTC click here

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Te them te drejten telefonat e HTC nuk i kam shume qef pasi kam perdorur jo 1 po te pakten 5. Duke filluar nga Wizard e deri tek TILT i vetmi qe me ka bere pershtypje te mire eshte HD2 edhe EVO qe eshte pak me i ri. Me telefonat qe kam pat problemet kryesore ishin bateria, ekrani, edhe tastjera QUERTY ku nga designe qe i ben HTC prisheshin shume here. Me keto touch te rinj nuk kam perdorur ndonjehere po ma mer mendja se telefoniin tjeter qe do mar mund te jete nje prej HTC. 

P.S. Mos e kthejme kete teme ne polemika midis apple edhe kompanive te tjera po ta mbajme ne anen teknike

Ardi

----------


## Hyllien

> Te them te drejten telefonat e HTC nuk i kam shume qef pasi kam perdorur jo 1 po te pakten 5. Duke filluar nga Wizard e deri tek TILT i vetmi qe me ka bere pershtypje te mire eshte HD2 edhe EVO qe eshte pak me i ri. Me telefonat qe kam pat problemet kryesore ishin bateria, ekrani, edhe tastjera QUERTY ku nga designe qe i ben HTC prisheshin shume here. Me keto touch te rinj nuk kam perdorur ndonjehere po ma mer mendja se telefoniin tjeter qe do mar mund te jete nje prej HTC. 
> 
> P.S. Mos e kthejme kete teme ne polemika midis apple edhe kompanive te tjera po ta mbajme ne anen teknike
> 
> Ardi


Ardi,

Jam kurioz të dijë cfarë përdor dhe si rrjedhojë cfarë mund të rekomandosh një përdorues mesatar/avancuar ? Si të duket Samsung Galaxy S ?

Rrofsh

----------


## strange

> Ardi,
> 
> Jam kurioz të dijë cfarë përdor dhe si rrjedhojë cfarë mund të rekomandosh një përdorues mesatar/avancuar ? Si të duket Samsung Galaxy S ?
> 
> Rrofsh


Galaxy S i shkel te gjithe telefonat madje edhe IPhone 4  :buzeqeshje:  Nese ke per te blere telefon merre ate. Vetem nje gje me mundon tek Galaxy S eshte: Designin e ka shume te nfjashem me te iphonit.

----------


## strange

> Ardi,
> 
> Jam kurioz të dijë cfarë përdor dhe si rrjedhojë cfarë mund të rekomandosh një përdorues mesatar/avancuar ? Si të duket Samsung Galaxy S ?
> 
> Rrofsh


Galaxy S i shkel te gjithe telefonat madje edhe IPhone 4  :buzeqeshje:  Nese ke per te blere telefon merre ate. Vetem nje gje me mundon tek Galaxy S : Designin e ka shume te ngjashem me te iphonit.

 

Ne foto po duken njejt por galaxy eshte me i madhe se IPhone.


Ja dhe nje krahasim mes IPhone 4 dhe Galaxy S!

----------


## strange

.............

----------


## Uke Topalli

Froyo eshte plot me premtime, se a i permbushe ende nuk e kam te sigurte. Por nje gje eshte e sigurte, duke pasur parasyshe numrin e modeleve te pajisur me android ne krahasim me iPhone shihet kjarte se indikacionet ne 6 mujorshin e fundit jane te sakta (se shpejti Android do te jet platforma numer nje ne tregun e smarphone). Lajmi i fundit eshte se Apple ka apliku per regjistrim te patentit per "remote kill" te telefonave qe jan "Jailbreak"   

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08...lbreak_patent/

Per ata qe jan ne buxhet me te vogel, ky model ka pasqyra te favorshme duke konsideruar cmimin

http://www.reghardware.com/2010/07/2..._htc_wildfire/

----------


## suse

Kush ka ndermen te blej HTC  preferu ta vizitosh ket faqe http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php  qe te msosh me shum .
Un perdori HTC Desire dhe nuk e drroj me asnj Tjeter

Ktu mun te gjeni gjithqka Per HTC 
P.SH Complete upgrading guide(root, unroot, flashing ROM & updates
ROM-GingerBread ROM Preview (Video): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nanF5...layer_embedded
Sense-FroYo 2.2HD Port - ( FRG83D l Stable l | NEW SENSE | AP2SD+ or Data2EXT | http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=791315
[ROM] Pays gMIUI v1.2 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=885844

ose per ta qe kan telefon me Androin per ket faqe http://applanet.net/applanet/
ktu mund ta downlodoni BlackMarketApp 2_7_3 me qindra apps pa pages 
Telefonat me te rei nga HTC: HTC Incredible S ,HTC Desire S,HTC Desire HD 
ose Vizitoni ket faqe http://www.digitec.ch/

Kalofshi mir ....

----------

